

Dogfooding: put yourself in the baggage handler’s shoes - raphaeldamico
http://shakeoutblog.com/2009/03/23/put-yourself-in-the-baggage-handlers-shoes/

======
sfk
I voted this up, mainly because of the clever picture at the top. The text
says "Listen to your nose".

